# Gardening while baby wearing



## usagi (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi! It's getting to be that time of year again and I'm eager to start working outside. I have a 6 week old who is on me at all times and I haven't figured out how to do the normal farm chores I'm accustomed to. I had big plans to clean the chicken coop today and I couldn't figure out how to make it happen. I walked out there, stared at the coop, and went back inside.







I have a Maya sling, a Moby Wrap, and an Ergo. I haven't gotten comfortable with her in the Ergo yet, even with the infant insert so I use the Maya for quick jaunts and the Moby for longer walks and excursions. Any advice on how to safely wear her while getting into some mildly heavy labor? Is it ridiculous to do this until I'm comfortable with her on my back? I'm not quite ready to go there yet. The other concern is getting really dirty with things that a baby shouldn't come in contact with, such as chicken manure. I feel like there's probably a way to wear her that will minimize that risk but I haven't figured it out.

Thanks!


----------



## lalemma (Apr 21, 2009)

When I need to do chores that involve lifting/bending, I wear my 3mo in a stretchy wrap: I can get him really glued to my torso and tuck his head in, so there's no flopping when I bend over. (Even so, he complains when I bend over, so I suspect it's not the best plan, and I'll be watching this thread for better ideas!)


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm a back-wearer all the way. I started practicing with dh's help when baby was less than 2 weeks, I think. Then I practiced kneeling on the floor or sitting on the edge of my bed so if I messed up, he wouldn't have far to go. But we've never had an incident and know I wear ds2 at least once a day or more on my back and that is how I plan to garden this year!

I feel like it would be hard on the front, not just safety wise, but because he sort of gets in the way! I'm not that effecient when baby is on my front, and I usually have more back pain.

That's my thought anyway! If you get up the courage to try it, just do it with help at first! Good luck!

We're still a long way from sun and garden here, but I'm longing for it!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

It's really tough, IME. I've done it both ways, with baby on the front and on the back, but I don't think it's very comfy for baby if you're in a bending over position. At least my babies have never been very happy unless I was upright (squatting down to do things closer to the ground). And planting onion sets with my baby on my front just killed my shoulders.

I think of all options with a small baby, a high back carry is the best, with something like a Kozy mei tai that's tall-bodied. A ring sling won't give you both hands free, so I'd focus on two-shoulder carriers.


----------



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

For a little one I have used a non stretchy wrap in a front carry and really tucked them in. I modify some of how I garden and clean out the chicken coop when babywearing.


----------

